# Farmers and Soldiers



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was at an Ag related meeting tonight and the speaker made the following statement:

The U.S. would not survive with out either farmers or soldiers.

This made me toss the idea around in my head.

He also said that if you divided the U.S. population by the number of farms that each farmer feeds 155 people per year.

Kind of makes a person stop and think.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great thought Tim.....I wonder if we would have to feed the libs if the fan was turned on? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

In the world wars the farmers were the soldiers for the most part. Never quite made sense to me.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> In the world wars the farmers were the soldiers for the most part. Never quite made sense to me.


Because farmers were/are tough and can take unpredictable situations possibly better. The army knows this.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya but it took away alot of the next generation of food growers...


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

ontario hay man said:


> In the world wars the farmers were the soldiers for the most part. Never quite made sense to me.


Not entirely, my wife's grandfather was the only son of farmer and got draft deferment. I think it bothers him that he's one of the few non-vets of his generation.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Several young farmers around here got draft deferments because of their important occupation during both WW1 and WW2 I have been told.

Thank You to all who served in the military to keep me and everyone else safe and comfortable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Must be more of a Canadian thing. I dont know.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Back in WW1 and WW2 there were a lot more farmers then there are now. And those families were fairly large families also back then. If they had to bring back the draft now there would be a lot more city slickers in the ranks. I suspect today the vast majority of recruits are not farm kids, but kids from towns or cities.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

They should take all the punks and "gangsters" of the streets and throw their ass in the military. See how tough they are when they have a drill sergeant yelling at them and making them feel like the dirt on his boot.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> They should take all the punks and "gangsters" of the streets and throw their ass in the military. See how tough they are when they have a drill sergeant yelling at them and making them feel like the dirt on his boot.


 Can't yell or cuss at em anymore as it might hurt their already non existent self esteem.

We went to Normandy while on our vacation, I wouldn't want to climb the cliffs at Pointe Du Hoc twenty years ago when I was still young and dumb, let alone while somebody was shooting at me.

Then we got into the area known as the battle of the hedges, just thinking about trying to patrol an area that you had no ideal what was on the other side of a hedge row gave me the heebie jeebies.

The greatest generation is truly a fitting title for those involved in WWII.


----------

